# Do You Hunt Moose? A TO ClOSE Encounter? New EDIT July 4/12!!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi All:

I belong to a Fishing Forum In Toronto, Ontario. Some of the Members are also Hunters. They have Their Own Channel on UTube and do Videos whenever they can.

*A Fully Grown Moose is one thing. A Fully Grown Mother Moose with a Calf Beside Her is Something Else All Together!!*

This one is Titled *"To Close For Comfort". *Have YOU had an Experience like this? *What would YOU do in a situation like this? * Other than quite possibblity having to change Your Undies after the fact? ....LOL…

It's only 2 Minutes Long, For US. I Wonder how L O N G it seemed for HIM???






IF The Link Works.

Rick


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

He did about the only thing he should have done…
... not even move a muscle…
... and don't pee your pants… LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

He's crazy for letting that cow get that close top him! Probably lucky to be alive.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Joe:

The first one I MIGHT be able to do. FISH aren't all that Scarey. The second one might be something I have No Control over. ....LOL.

Thanks for Posting.

You also Topamax.

Rick


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

OMG! That guy is either crazy or has balls of steel (sorry ladies).


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe BOTH gfadvm!! ...LOl…. Thanks For Posting.

Rick


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I think that the moose was mostly curious about this strange thing in her home. She does nothing threatening and calmly walks away when she decides that there's no danger to her. Since there was no calf around, she wouldn't be in a protective mode.

I wonder how good a moose's sense of smell is. I'm surprised that she approached the hunter at all unless she couldn't smell him - or he was using some scent masking stuff.

I've walked up to within 15 - 20 feet of bedded deer when I was downwind and the ground was wet. I've also had a wild sow charge at me and my horse when gathering cattle and got too close to her piglets. As soon as I turned down the hill, she settled down and we parted company.

If you really want an adventure, try gathering a old cow with a newborn calf hidden somewhere close by. What is normally a very docile critter becomes a raging lunatic who will kill you in a heartbeat. - lol


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW! Good Info Sawkerf! Fron what I've sen on National Geo and otherplaces, Most if not all Animals sense of smell is 1,000 time better than ours. The Calf was definetley there at the beginning of the Video. Perhaps he/she took off somewhere and Mom went looking for him.

I'll stick to Fishing thanks! ;-}


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Doesn't matter how good their sense of smell is if the wind is going the other way. My guess is the wind and the calf looking to be about 6 months old is what saved his butt ;-) Anyone with any experience in these matters would never allow themselves to be put in that position. I have had black bear walk up to within about 15 yards of me, but that was close enough. I wasn't scared of him, but I wasn't going to let him come close enough I needed to be!! ;-) Like sawkerf says, even an old cow with a new born will draw the line in the sand!! Been there and done that ;-(


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

One time, as a kid, hunting in an orange grove, I saw a rabbit down a row…
... I lifted my pellet gun and the rabbit got startled and ran right up to me!
... about 10' away… and looked at me… I had my gun aimed at him… looking at him…
... I was somewhat 'shook'... 1st time that ever happened to me!
Then, I finally shot… Went right over the top of his head!
... he just hopped away as if nothing happened… (he didn't run)... just a casual hippity hopp…
That was one LUCKY rabbit… all 4 feet of him would probably bring good luck! LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't give that BULL Joe! I think you're just a Middle Aged Man *(at this Point in You Life)* who didn't want to shoot a Helpless Little Rabbit.

You shot over his head on purpose! HUH? HUH? HUH? ;-}

Either that or you're NOT a member of PETA. (Canadian Division)
-----------------------------------------------------------









-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Topamax:*

We should go Bear Hunting One day Together! I think I can *RUN Faster than you can!! *...LOL..

Guy goes Bear Hunting with a Buddy. Buddy only brings a Baseball Bat and a sack Of Green Peas. Friend sys "Where's your Hunting Rifle?". Guy says …"Don't need one. When we find a good spot I just spread out the peas. When the bear shows up to take a PEA I club him to death with My bat."


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rick,

I was about *14* when that rabbit thing happened… * 62* years ago… LOL

Today, I wouldn't kill anything… (well, maybe a crow… I would, WOULD do it!) (I hate'em!)

I'm not a member of PETA…

Gnite…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Rick, Little doubt you can out run me; braces on both knees ;-(( Bear are so thick in Western WA, a friend who used to run dogs shot the wrong bear that happened to be up a tree on the way to the one his dogs had treed ;-)) I used to think I wanted to hunt Griz with a flintlock until I saw how much a 350# black bear could take from it! Best leave the Griz where they are ;-)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I prefer hunting camels. Camel toes leave very distinctive impressions. Very easy to spot.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Topamax:

YEP!! Some things are best just left to be. The Griz is a Prime Example. ;-} Snakes might fall into the same category.

DKV:

Yes they are very easy to spot if you know what you are looking at. It's been a while since I had, (Sorry) spotted one.

The "very distinctive impession" still still lives on.

Rick


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Sorry folks, but that other moose doesn't look like a calf. It looks like a second adult cow around 20 - 30 yards further away.

The movement of the leaves near the hunter seems to be across the space between him and the moose although at one point it seems to be blowing more toward her.

I'm sticking with my theory that she wasn't frightened - just curious. - lol


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

If you feed wild moose, eventually they will get to know you. Then, they will attack anyone who DOESN'T feed them!!! So be careful!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Not buying it I suspect it is all a set-up/Fake

It is a mannequin with the bow in hand and the camera just HAPPENS to be screwed to a tree and tracks the movements of the moose, centered in frame perfectly.
They then baited the trail and waited. Don't think for a moment that a moose pulling on the arrow wouldn't have caused the bow to at least Jiggle??
I do see the hunter move at the very beginning - and blink - but the extreme close-up where you see the hand on the bow - seems aritificial.

I call hoax


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Poopiekat -

*"....they will attack anyone who DOESN'T feed them!!! "*

I would love to know where you got that. If they're able to get food by coming into proximity with people, they lose much of their fear. They aren't tame by any means, and will defend themselves if they feel threatened, but as long as they're not confronted they're perfectly willing to live and let live.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That was friggin awesome. I wonder how much that beast weighs.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

DrDirt, you may be right. There is a very obvious jump cut between the time you see the hunter move and the time the moose gets really close.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sawkerf: I got it right out the well-researched book I'm currently reading. Your argument is with them, not me. This behavior I spoke of is well-documented. Where did you get *your *assertions….Disney?
ISBN: 1-879682-68-0.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Quick get the "Bullwinkle Crossbow" in the Project space!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68130#


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think i woulda moosed in my pants for sure. I got to within about 50 yards of one that was chest high in the water up in Northern Maine about 10 years back. Definately close enough for this guy. They are massive animals that i would certainly not wanna wrestle with.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

That moose in the background is probably the Calf of the mother. Calves stay with there moms until there at least 5 years old. it's a possibiility that could be a real human(with wet pants!LOL) moose will get that close as long you don't frighten them they will mostly likely not attack. you really don't want to get hit by a moose they can kiill you with one blow. With that said, I see moose all of the time. there is a cow that alives year round behind my house down in a ridge, she has had two calfs with her the last 4 years, I think one of them was older than 5 or it just left early. Plus they walk around Anchorage like wild dogs, it's crazy! that image is from my neighborhood. I am standing right in front of it about maybe 3 yards.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Camels are an endangered species in the USA… I think one would have to go somewhere more appealing to hunt them.

This could very easily be a hoax…
.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Please Guys.* Keep it Civil. I'm trying to convince other LJ'ers that Non Shop Talk is a FUN Place to be.

*Dr. Dirt & Charlie:* You could very well be right. It came from another Fishing/Hunting Forum I'm on and I took it at Face Value. I'm also not a Hunter. BUT!! I'm goping back on there shortly and find out WHO Posted it and ask a few Questions. As far as You Guys are concerned "I DID" That's Not Nice. To put it Politely!!

*Joe:* Hoax might not be the exact word for that Posting. I've seen a few others. This is one of them, He's since Altered His Avatar to look like????

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39347

They ALL get a Little "Hairy". My Mistake for responding to it.

*"I was about 14 when that rabbit thing happened… 62 years ago… LOL".* I know Joe. That's why I used the Phrase *"Middle Aged Man".*

One of My Favourite Quotes…. "Aging is Compulsory. Grownig Old is Optional"

Thank You Guys for your Replies. Gives one the Incentive to keep on "Keeping On."

NOW!! I'm going back to the Fishing Site, IT's Gonna FLY!!

Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay! I went back there and left a messgae for thr Guy that Posted it.

On the way, I went back to UTube just to make sure it was one of Their Videos and saw this one.

*British Columbia is Beautiful Country. The Frazer River is a combination of Crazy, Wild Water for White Water Rafting and Great Fishing.*

This Little Guy is an example of what I would call … *A NICE FISH!!*






*GOOD Ending Also.*

Rick


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Poopiekat-
My "assertions" are based on the substantial amounts of time I've spent in the woods and the weeds during my life. In more than 50 years as a Boy Scout, hunter, hiker, backpacker, horse packer, and working cowboy, I've been able to observe the habits of wild and semi-wild critters in all kinds of situations.

In my experience, the truly wild critters are long gone before they're even seen. Semi-wild critters, on the other hand, have become accustomed to being near people - mostly because that's where the food is easily found. They don't "attack" when they aren't fed, but can get pretty assertive when they expect to be fed but aren't.

The only times I've seen any critter actually attack a person was when they felt threatened and couldn't escape. I've never seen it, but I've been told that a grizzly bear is about the only wild critter that will stand its ground to protect its territory. Given the opportunity, the others will stay away until the person is gone.

I guess I'll have to ignore the actual experiences of a lifetime, and get my information from a "well researched" book while sitting in my easy chair. - lol


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's two people that kept their cool. A lot of people would have lost it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Rick,

It was the Moose Hunting Video that I was referring to as a Hoax... I ignore the mundane… LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*PLEASE NOTE! I am no longer "Watching" this Post.*

Thanks: Rick


----------

